# Apple Macbook Scam - Scamming the Scammer



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

I've seen a lot of posts about scammers (Gumtree etc) on here recently, I thought I'd like to lighten the mood with a true story about scamming a scammer:

http://www.zug.com/pranks/powerbook/

It's a bit long winded, but worth a read if you like to see a Scammer getting their just deserts!


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

I did enjoy that, good reading.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

About 7 years ago I got fed up with the 419 scammers so bought a Voip account which gives free unlimited calls to various continents.

I then started dialogues with these scammers and started phoning them at 3-5am in the morning. They sounded very sleepy.
It was great fun at the time. Waking them up to ask them to respell their email address as emails were bouncing etc lol.

Karl


----------

